# ,  / > SW >  sw-2013 cw

## Yuri 46

sw 2013        .

----------


## Yuri 46

650 .   718 .      - cw  ssb

----------


## Yuri 46

sw2013v3  cw - .

----------


## Yuri 46

. 718      .   

   500

----------


## Yuri 46

CW PITCH

----------


## Yuri 46

,  .          -   ?

----------


## Yuri 46

?

----------


## AlexW

.   ,  ,      . ,   .

----------


## AlexW

AD,      ,  ,  ,    3-.      , ,   ,       ,       .
 ,    ,  atmega32,  ad9952,  rdx0154,   3-.,   03.01.2014,    .

----------


## Yuri 46

.    .

----------


## AlexW

,  ,       , .,    ,           .    ,   .

*  7 ():*

 ,    ...       ,  ,           .   , .

----------

AlexW

----------


## Yuri 46

CAT    ?

----------


## Yuri 46

!     .       . !

----------


## Yuri 46



----------


## Yuri 46

.     ? sorry

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

?

----------


## Yuri 46

.      . SWR   .     ?                .      .         .    USB  -   .      -  .   ?

----------


## Yuri 46

.      .-

  -  .   ?

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> 


http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/CDM/CDM21228_Setup.zip

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

CAT RTS




> com3


 ?

_    CAT RTS_
   -            ( ).

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> KENWOOD


 590-. , ,    .
 ,   , TUNE,     /?     ?

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

?   ,    .    ,   590s

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

?        700 .  ,  ,      .

----------


## Yuri 46



----------

